# Some scary pics



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Midnitel said:


> the house with turpentine belogs firefighter


Ok. :blink:


----------



## Midnitel (Feb 21, 2009)

Some more


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)




----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

quit taking pics of peter d's house :laughing:


----------



## regieleeroth (Feb 27, 2009)

that last meter socket is just an old service that they never demo'd... but the rest is horrendous. And is it "belongs to a firefighter", or do you have a cold?:laughing:


----------



## MarkyMark (Jan 31, 2009)

The first few pics didn't scare me.......those just look like every other house built in the fifties. The second set of pics.....YIKES! 

I'm not so sure about that being an old meter that was never demo'd. Those meter jaws look pretty clean to me....like their was a meter socket in there fairly recently.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

That second set of pics are pretty bad.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Answer me this, does it work? :jester:

These hole melted in the panel tub is the worst one I think I haver ever seen. I did have one where the whole inside of a pull box was black but no hole.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

How about this? 










I won't mention who installed this one. :whistling2:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Peter D said:


> How about this?
> 
> 
> 
> I won't mention who installed this one. :whistling2:


King Guru? :laughing:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Peter D said:


> How about this?
> 
> 
> I won't mention who installed this one. :whistling2:


Other than the romexes not being strapped... I dont see any issues. It could be neater, but thats un-enforcable

~Matt


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Other than the romexes not being strapped... I dont see any issues. It could be neater, but thats un-enforcable
> 
> ~Matt


I'll staple them...someday. :laughing:


----------



## ArrrrrMatey (Oct 23, 2009)

I bet you got all the bathrooms fed from the GFCI.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

ArrrrrMatey said:


> I bet you got all the bathrooms fed from the GFCI.


Nope. Those go to the outdoor receptacles. The bathroom is on a 15 amp bedroom circuit. :thumbup:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Peter D said:


> I'll staple them...someday. :laughing:


Your house? :thumbup:

In my parents house, I have some FMC in the walls that isnt strapped either, its allready been rocked over so.. too bad! :laughing:


~Matt


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

How long did it take you to figure out that last bottom picture, as in, what went where and did what? Good grief... fireman too, hahaha! The cobbler with no shoes...


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

>


There's no reason to be intimidated by a service like this. It's just a bunch of branch circuits with several "sub panels" and a main disconnect up top. Make sure you identify all of the double pole circuits, preferably with electrical tape, and go to work. This one's actually pretty easy considering the BC's are all nice and long (no new j-boxes). 

Personally, I install all new connectors and identify all of the circuits after re-energizing the service but you can do whatever works for you.


----------

